# Schwinn Krates Orange and Coal are back



## Babyboomerbikes (Feb 18, 2021)

Krate Kids Bikes | Schwinn
					

From learning to ride to racing down the sidewalk, outdoor fun is just a pedal away with the Krate EVO kids bike.




					www.schwinnbikes.com


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Mar 5, 2021)

here tis


----------

